# Ufc: 76



## alhambra (Aug 14, 2007)

So guys did anyone heatd about this? UFC 76 ....
I saw Jardine vs Liddel .. Come on guys is this really a match fight?
I guess Jardine has no chance at all!
I prefer  Liddel vs Rampage though.. I hope UFC will soon match up with some sort of ranking system.


----------



## Odin (Aug 14, 2007)

alhambra said:


> So guys did anyone heatd about this? UFC 76 ....
> I saw Jardine vs Liddel .. Come on guys is this really a match fight?
> I guess Jardine has no chance at all!
> I prefer Liddel vs Rampage though.. I hope UFC will soon match up with some sort of ranking system.


 
Its Liddels come back fight and to be fair to Jardine he has just come off a great victory over Forrest....I say good luck to jardine, if he plays attention to the Jackson fight and doesnt rush in i can easily see an upset here.

Nothing is conrete in MMA anymore especially in the UFC, its been one of the most exciting year due to all the upsets....it is really hard to tell who is going to win.


----------



## K831 (Aug 14, 2007)

Jardine would really have to be on his game to take Chuck, but as they say there is always a "punchers chance" or grappler or whatever.... lol

I would like to see chuck come back and wup Rampage, but lets be honest, he has lost twice and needs a couple of "come-back" fights before a shot at rampage again. Thats just business, got to let the intensity build back up, and get a few UFC's out of it. I was hoping to see the Liddell vs. Silva match up. 

Whats the consensus on 57 - I look forward to it.


----------



## Odin (Aug 15, 2007)

K831 said:


> Jardine would really have to be on his game to take Chuck, but as they say there is always a "punchers chance" or grappler or whatever.... lol
> 
> I would like to see chuck come back and wup Rampage, but lets be honest, he has lost twice and needs a couple of "come-back" fights before a shot at rampage again. Thats just business, got to let the intensity build back up, and get a few UFC's out of it. I was hoping to see the Liddell vs. Silva match up.
> 
> Whats the consensus on 57 - I look forward to it.


 
Chuck needs to change his game if he wants to beat Rampage, to be honest i dont think its actually because Rampage is that much better then Chuck all Rampage did was what observers have been saying ( and me often yelling at my T.V ) for years....dont rush in! chucks a counter puncher who fights of the backfoot!! a blindman at night could see it!!!yet everyone still rushes in!!!...except rampage ( I also liked how rampage taunted chuck in the middle of the ring ) as soon as chuck tired to press the action forward he was clipped and knocked out.

If Jardine plays attention to this he can do it.

The fight im most looking forward to his actually the shogun Rua fight im itching to see how well Rua does in the Octagon, he is possiably the the best light heavyweight in the world i really hope there arent any upsets.


----------



## alhambra (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree... Chuck needs to change his styles and game if he want to beat Rampage, although we know that Rampage is better than Chuck anyway


----------



## K831 (Aug 17, 2007)

Odin said:


> Chuck needs to change his game if he wants to beat Rampage, to be honest i dont think its actually because Rampage is that much better then Chuck all Rampage did was what observers have been saying ( and me often yelling at my T.V ) for years....dont rush in! chucks a counter puncher who fights of the backfoot!! a blindman at night could see it!!!yet everyone still rushes in!!!...except rampage ( I also liked how rampage taunted chuck in the middle of the ring ) as soon as chuck tired to press the action forward he was clipped and knocked out.



I couln't agree more. I was a little suprised that Chuck was easily taunted out of his game and pressed that early. Oh well. 



Odin said:


> If Jardine plays attention to this he can do it.


 
It will be interesting to see. 



Odin said:


> The fight im most looking forward to his actually the shogun Rua fight im itching to see how well Rua does in the Octagon, he is possiably the the best light heavyweight in the world i really hope there arent any upsets.


  I am quite curious as well.


----------



## K831 (Aug 17, 2007)

alhambra said:


> I agree... Chuck needs to change his styles and game if he want to beat Rampage, although we know that Rampage is better than Chuck anyway



Haha I'll believe that when Rampage is still champ in his late 30's!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2007)

One thing is for sure in that their is alot of good fighter's rising to the top.  I think anyone will be hard pressed to hold onto a title for more than a year or two.


----------

